# jbk bowstring's now accepting staff applications



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for the boss man


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

all pm's answered thank you


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

8 positions left thank you.


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*staff shooter*

hi and thanks jeff for the spot.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

7 spots left. thanks


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

all pm's answered and 5 places left thank you


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff thanks for the call and the consideration


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

your welcome glad to have you!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*JBK bowstrings*

Great to be apart of the team!!
Thanks,
Terry and Colleen :clap:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Great to have you! Join the team.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

we have two places remaining.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt for jbk bowstrings and jeff.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Back up to the top for a great opportunity. Did not make it but you guys keep sending them in!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt thanks jeff


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

still two spots left


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt for jbk strings


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*my new strings*

hi jeff i got my strings too day looks super. thanks joseph homan


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

great!!!hope you enjoy them keep me posted.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

we stilll have two spots remaining, so we will keep this going until they are filled.thank you jbk bowstrings


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

i put my new jbk strings on and shot it sunday 200 shots and no peep turn. i love the strings. thanks jeff


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for the boss


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you to everyone who applied all the positions have been filled.


----------

